# écumer les villes/les plages/les pistes...



## MARIREYES

Hola a todos:

estoy intentando traducir "écume" pero no consigo encontrar la palabra adecuada. Se trata de un texto sobre el Iván el Terrible y la creación por parte de éste de la_ opritchina o troupe satanique qui écume les villes avec une tête de chien accrochée à la selle de ses chevauz..._

_Gracias_


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

La expresión acuñada es "écumer les mers" hablando de piratas. 

Se trata de piratear, saquear las ciudades (en vez de los mares).

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## MARIREYES

Gévy said:


> Hola:
> 
> La expresión acuñada es "écumer les mers" hablando de piratas.
> 
> Se trata de piratear, saquear las ciudades (en vez de los mares).
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy



Entiendo que efectivamente en este texto se refiere a saquear las ciudades.
Muchas gracias


----------



## transalpino

*Nueva pregunta​*​​
Hola a todos,

tengo un problema con la siguiente frase:

"Ils font oeuvre utile, quand _*ils écument les écoles et les mairies*_, tout au long des grèves du printemps 2003..."

Mi intento de traducción: "Hacen un trabajo útil, cuando _ocupan_ las escuelas y los ayuntamientos, durante las huelgas de la primavera de 2003..."

El diccionario de WR da una acepción para écumer (como "rabiar, hervir") que anda cercana a la idea de la frase ("hacen hervir las escuelas y los ayuntamientos"), pero que no acabo de ver clara. Tampoco acaba de convencerme el hilo sobre "écumer les villes", pues no se trata de "saquear escuelas" ni de "piratearlas".

¿Se os ocurre algo? Muchas gracias.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Más suave sería "recorrer".


----------



## matiasc

Hola, 

En el contexto parece tener un significado más bien positivo, o al menos neutro. Podría ser copa? ...cuando *copan* las escuelas y los ayuntamientos... 

Saludos


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenas tardes:

Creo que sería necesario tener más detalles. ¿Qué viene a continuación? ¿Quiénes son esos _"ils_"?


----------



## transalpino

Hola Athos,

el "_ils_" se refiere a ciertos economistas críticos de izquierda, cuyo papel se está glosando:

"Ils jouent en effet, dans le contexte actuel de débandade, un rôle indéniable de rempart. Leur activisme et le relatif succès de leurs idées contribuent sans aucun doute á freiner quelque peu l'effondrement de toutes les digues que constituent les 'acquis sociaux'. Ils font oeuvre utile, quand_ ils écument les écoles et les mairies_, tout au long des grèves du printemps 2003, ne serait-ce que parce qu'ils incitent les gens à se battre".

La sugerencia de Tina me parece interesante. Por otra parte, el tiempo verbal que emplea la frase original me despista un poco. ¿Se trata de un presente histórico, tipo: 'en 1939 los alemanes invaden Checoslovaquia'? Pero no me parece muy apropiado, dado lo reciente de los acontecimientos a los que se refiere luego, las huelgas de 2003 (el texto es de 2004). En ese contexto, me parece que la propuesta de Matiasc, siendo interesante, aporta un matiz que no se puede dar por hecho: _copar_ estaría bien si hubiese habido unas elecciones o un reparto de puestos, ¿no?, pero no cuando se trata de un movimiento de huelga.

Saludos, y mil gracias.


----------



## Nanon

Tina Iglesias said:


> Más suave sería "recorrer".



Dans le sens figuré dérivé de la piraterie, il y a bien sûr l'idée de pillage mais aussi celle de ne rien laisser derrière soi. Pour ce faire, il faut _passer partout systématiquement. _

Voir par exemple ces fils : écumer la rue ou écumer les bars (faire la tournée des bars - fil français-anglais).


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenos días:

Aunque pertenece a un registro coloquial, yo optaría por *patear*.


----------



## Tonilanou

*Nueva pregunta​*​​
Hola a todos:
En un texto sobre un programa de televisión dice:
Cet été, Laurent Beccaro écume les plages de France dans son émission "40º à l’ombre" l’après-midi sur France 3

¿Cómo traduzco écumer les plages?
Gracias


----------



## Paquita

el sentido:
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/écumer



> *2.* _Au fig._ [Le suj. désigne une pers.; l'obj. désigne un inanimé ou une pers.]  Se livrer à la piraterie sur.  ... les Vikings, pirates qui viennent périodiquement *écumer* les côtes européennes et razzier impitoyablement l'arrière-pays.
> P. Rousseau, _Hist. des transp.,_ 1961, p. 113.
> − _P. ext._  Piller, en gardant le meilleur; escroquer.



idea de piratería, (un écumeur des mers era un pirata) pero sin más contexto...


----------



## Tonilanou

Difiero de tu traducción. En internet aparecen muchas entradas de "écumer les plages" y en absoluto su sentido tiene ni remotamente nada que ver con la piratería. Más bien creo que es "recorre las playas" o algo parecido
¿Alguna idea?
Gracias


----------



## BLANBLAN

Lo que te ha dicho Paquita es correcto. Utilizan la expresión en sentido figurado. 

_Écumer. Parcourir un lieu en y exerçant la piraterie, le brigandage: écumer les mers. Larousse._

Si quieres poner recorrer las playas no creo que falles, pero la frase pierde gracia.


----------



## amarillocadmio

¿Y "asalta las playas"? 
Recuerda un poco el piratear, pero es inteligible.


----------



## chlapec

Otra: "se lanza al abordaje de las playas..."


----------



## Sharim

*Nueva pregunta​*​​
Buenos días o buenas tardes,

Leo un artículo de periódico sobre los "héroes sin fronteras" y en este aparece la siguiente expresión que no logro entender:
"Gilberto Idárraga, vendeur de légumes quand il n'écume pas les pistes de danse, a confié au journal 'El Colombiano'..."

Tengo entendido que otra posible acepción para "écumer" sería "sudar". En este caso esta frase querrá decir: "...vendedor de legumbres cuando no está sudando en las pistas de baile..."

Agradezco a cualquiera su opinión,

Sharim


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Sharim said:


> "Gilberto Idárraga, vendeur de légumes quand il n'écume pas les pistes de danse, a confié au journal 'El Colombiano'..."
> Tengo entendido que otra posible acepción para "écumer" sería "sudar". En este caso esta frase querrá decir: "...vendedor de legumbres cuando no está sudando en las pistas de baile..."


No creo que sudar -en su forma transitiva o intransitiva- sea la equivalencia.

Más bien creo que, en este caso, se trata de *alternar*, *frecuentar*, incluso *tener éxito*.


----------

